# Wire or plastic crate?



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

I right now have a plastic crate that I've had since day one with Kono... The only problem is I need to get a smaller crate to fit in the car. I guess its a 500 series its like the second biggest plastic crate sold at petsmart. So I need a smaller one that can fit in the car. 

I was wondering which one is better wire or plastic. I like the 2 door wire crate that could go sideways in the car if needed. But is the plastic better for not being able to look around and get carsick as easy? And would a collar get caught easier in the wire crate? I have a prong collar on Kono sometimes due to training... 

Any thoughts?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i never leave a collar on my dog when he's crated.
i never leave a collar on my dog when he's home.
for use in a car i like plastic crates (airline approved).


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I would personally go with the plastic crate, I only say that because I know of more mishaps with wire crates then plastic. I put a collar on my dog, walk it around and even crated with a collar, when we are leaving somewhere . Depending on where you go, I find that it is easier to put a collar on my dogs when we go somewhere before we leave and they get excited when they see a collar coming to, because that means they get to go bye bye.


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

Okay! Thanks you two! C: I think I'll buy a plastic then I was kinda leaning towards that way so you two have just made it official!

Thanks!! C:


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

I use a plastic one in the car too  
Personally I wouldn't leave a prong collar on him when he's travelling  A flat collar will be fine while travelling then just put the prong on when you get to training


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I prefer the wire crates for the car because the dog gets more air flow - important in warmer weather - and it's easier to take in and out because you can just fold them up and put them away. Both are fine; I just prefer the wire ones.


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

Mooch said:


> I use a plastic one in the car too
> Personally I wouldn't leave a prong collar on him when he's travelling  A flat collar will be fine while travelling then just put the prong on when you get to training


My trainer has us have it on her all day so that once I take it off she wont be like "Oh the collar is off! Time to be wild!!" LOL Yeah sometimes I think what if she goes flying because of a crash and that wouldn't be good with a prong collar off. Since we just have her in the back laying down right now. But Thanks! C:



Elaine said:


> I prefer the wire crates for the car because the dog gets more air flow - important in warmer weather - and it's easier to take in and out because you can just fold them up and put them away. Both are fine; I just prefer the wire ones.


That would be a good reason since it gets hot in CO! Thanks C: Yeah I like how you can fold them up too!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I never leave a training collar on a dog except when training and certainly not when traveling. Most dogs do not understand the collar is off so it's time to be bad concept, especially if you make your dog behave at home when there's no training collar on. They need to know they have to behave at all times and not just at training.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

PuppyKono said:


> My trainer has us have it on her all day so that once I take it off she wont be like "Oh the collar is off! Time to be wild!!" LOL Yeah sometimes I think what if she goes flying because of a crash and that wouldn't be good with a prong collar off. Since we just have her in the back laying down right now. But Thanks! C:!


I don't know but maybe we can help . I only put a collar on to train and that is why they get so excited, all means good things. I do not leave a collar on a dog just to do, but they love what they get to do with one on so much, and we all have it good


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

A plastic crate is much safer in the event of a car accident, too!


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> A plastic crate is much safer in the event of a car accident, too!


Yeah that makes sense too! Thanks c:



harmony said:


> I don't know but maybe we can help . I only put a collar on to train and that is why they get so excited, all means good things. I do not leave a collar on a dog just to do, but they love what they get to do with one on so much, and we all have it good


Yeah we are just doing the basic-basics right now so I don't know why he really wants it on all the time. As I replied to Elaine we keep it on for corrections in the house too. So maybe when I see him again I'll ask him about that. But Thanks! c:



Elaine said:


> I never leave a training collar on a dog except when training and certainly not when traveling. Most dogs do not understand the collar is off so it's time to be bad concept, especially if you make your dog behave at home when there's no training collar on. They need to know they have to behave at all times and not just at training.


Yeah we have noticed that she get wilder when its off and then we don't have the collar on to make a correction so... Thats why we have it on. The trainer said to keep it on but not tight have it a little loose but not too loose. And it isn't hooked up on the prong its on her regular one most of the time except when she gets into a wild mood so then when she does we can make corrections. Thanks! C:


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

A plastic crate is no safer than a wire crate in a car. They both contain the dog up to a point in a crash and that's about it. If you are going more for crash safety, you would have to fully secure the crate for it to make any sort of difference.


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

Elaine said:


> A plastic crate is no safer than a wire crate in a car. They both contain the dog up to a point in a crash and that's about it. If you are going more for crash safety, you would have to fully secure the crate for it to make any sort of difference.


Good point! My jeep doesn't fit the one we have now... So if i did get another one I would have to get a size down and make sure it would be secure in the back C:


----------



## Radio (Aug 28, 2012)

I vote neither. We have mesh crates for the car because they fold down for grocery/errand runs without having to be removed entirely. Wire folds as well, but they always scratch up the plastic in the cargo area.


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

Radio said:


> I vote neither. We have mesh crates for the car because they fold down for grocery/errand runs without having to be removed entirely. Wire folds as well, but they always scratch up the plastic in the cargo area.


Yeah we saw one of those and we were wondering if we should get it. But then my mom was like she would probably tear a hole in it. I would since I don't want the sides in the back all scratched up and that would be good for groceries too!  I am keeping it in mind though so Thanks! C:


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I have several crates. For the car I use an airline approved plastic crate. I feel it would stand up better to a car accident hopefully. I also have a folding mesh crate for shows. Its easy to transport but not for a dog to be left alone in for long - too easy to break out of. I also have two cheaper plastic crates that aren't up to air line standards but work fine for the living room, etc. Different crates for different uses. I also would not transport the dog with the prong on. I do leave the fur saver on and have trained Raina to wait when I open the crate door so I can slip on a lead. I put the prong on after she gets out of the car. I take all collars off at night.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Elaine said:


> A plastic crate is no safer than a wire crate in a car. They both contain the dog up to a point in a crash and that's about it. If you are going more for crash safety, you would have to fully secure the crate for it to make any sort of difference.


This is a good point. I have the crate in my car tied down with bungies and it is also wedged in as it is exactly the length of the space I have in the back of my PT with the seats folded up. When the back hatch is closed the crate cannot move. I have it stuck up against three closed foam cushions between it and the folded up seats so that cushion makes it really secure. I wouldn't suggest traveling with a dog in a crate that isn't fastened down somehow. Fast stops or turns could make the crate slide or roll.


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

pyratemom said:


> I have several crates. For the car I use an airline approved plastic crate. I feel it would stand up better to a car accident hopefully. I also have a folding mesh crate for shows. Its easy to transport but not for a dog to be left alone in for long - too easy to break out of. I also have two cheaper plastic crates that aren't up to air line standards but work fine for the living room, etc. Different crates for different uses. I also would not transport the dog with the prong on. I do leave the fur saver on and have trained Raina to wait when I open the crate door so I can slip on a lead. I put the prong on after she gets out of the car. I take all collars off at night.


That is a good idea. I think I'm just going to get a airline approved crate for the car then. She does know how to wait until I say ok to go. So I'll take it off in car rides from on now C: Thanks!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Also, even though my dogs were always crate trained I always gave them a treat every time they went into their crate for any reason I need them to. Raina runs in, turns around and waits for me to give her the cookie before lying down the way she usually rides in the crate. I just feel safer with her in the airline type crate in the car. Actually I'm so OC that I even have a plan in case my car ever goes in the water since we live on a string of islands connected by 42 bridges. I know how I'll get her out and how I will get out. I also know where the closest flats are to each bridge I cross and I take notice which way the tide is going when I'm driving. I'm a little bit obsessed with my dog's safety people tell me but I don't think so.


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

pyratemom said:


> Also, even though my dogs were always crate trained I always gave them a treat every time they went into their crate for any reason I need them to. Raina runs in, turns around and waits for me to give her the cookie before lying down the way she usually rides in the crate. I just feel safer with her in the airline type crate in the car. Actually I'm so OC that I even have a plan in case my car ever goes in the water since we live on a string of islands connected by 42 bridges. I know how I'll get her out and how I will get out. I also know where the closest flats are to each bridge I cross and I take notice which way the tide is going when I'm driving. I'm a little bit obsessed with my dog's safety people tell me but I don't think so.


Lol! When I say go in! She'll go in and wait for a treat too! Wow never really thought about ways to get her out if that happened only because there aren't many lakes or rivers were I live. Maybe I should think about that just in case we travel one day. I wouldn't say your obsessed with your dogs safety. I'm the same way if anything were to happen you have to be prepared for things. If not you'll be freaking out and nothing will get done... How would you get her out?


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

PuppyKono said:


> Lol! When I say go in! She'll go in and wait for a treat too! Wow never really thought about ways to get her out if that happened only because there aren't many lakes or rivers were I live. Maybe I should think about that just in case we travel one day. How would you get her out?


I would unscrew the screws that hold the top to the bottom if I couldn't get the hatch open and I have one of those hammers for breaking window glass in a car that I keep velcroed to the driver's side door inside pocket. Or I would cut the bungies with my knife and turn the crate around if possible and let her out the door. Mostly I figure if it went in the water the car would have some damage so unscrewing the wing nuts I have facing up is going to be the quickest way. I also have a sun roof that opens all the way up so if I was quick enough and knew the car would land upright I could open the sun roof to get out. I actually think about these things when I'm driving across the bridges. One of them is 7 miles long! And people tell me I worry too much.


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

pyratemom said:


> I would unscrew the screws that hold the top to the bottom if I couldn't get the hatch open and I have one of those hammers for breaking window glass in a car that I keep velcroed to the driver's side door inside pocket. Or I would cut the bungies with my knife and turn the crate around if possible and let her out the door. Mostly I figure if it went in the water the car would have some damage so unscrewing the wing nuts I have facing up is going to be the quickest way. I also have a sun roof that opens all the way up so if I was quick enough and knew the car would land upright I could open the sun roof to get out. I actually think about these things when I'm driving across the bridges. One of them is 7 miles long! And people tell me I worry too much.


See I could never think of a plan like that. Thats why I was thinking about the wire crate with 2 doors one on the side one in the front. But I may just go with the plastic knowing that I could always just turn it and get her out. But breaking the glass is a whole other thing. I would be too frighten to break it to get out. I would have to have a bunch of courage but I guess if youre in danger like that then you got to do what you got to do! C:


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I think I have a good plan but hope I never have to use it. I've seen a lot of cars go in the water here including big trucks and motorcycles as well so it made me think. I'd have to save my dog or I wouldn't get out of the car.


----------

